# shaft comparison - motore f1 vs project x 5.5.



## Oddsocks (Feb 23, 2013)

I recently pimped the amp, out with a 55g made for rip and in with a real deal f1 65g motore.  Now don't get me wrong this shaft is awesome, but although distance is down  a smidge the dispersion is also down so I assumed it was just a trade off, but what I have noticed is that the strike doesn't feel as solid with the motore, which lead me to wonder if I was loading the shaft enough to get the best from it.

A recent bout of the gibbous-itis had as  meant I've sword a project x 5.5 shaft which I thought I'd have a play with.

How should I expect this to play against the f1?


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Feb 23, 2013)

Ethan will be along soon to clarify, but I'm sure the motore f1 is a firmer than most shaft with a stiff tip. I've read. That you have to attack at full bore to get the best out of it which if its like the f3 in my 3 wood is very true

Is the project x a real deal or made for?


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 23, 2013)

Its funny you say that, the rip  you could swing easy or full bore and apart from ballooning the strike was consistent, with the f1 there is no ready swing, if you swing easy it goes no where, it's all or nothing, I reckon the difference between a good and bad drive is 30, yard.

The project x is a real deal to, and was stolen for a price to good to refuse


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 23, 2013)

The jury reached a decision, f1 all the way!


----------



## thecraw (Feb 23, 2013)

Project X is a very harsh shaft and has absolutely no feel to it at all.

I would suggest that is suits a more aggressive swinger.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 24, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Project X is a very harsh shaft and has absolutely no feel to it at all.

I would suggest that is suits a more aggressive swinger.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm this is a touch strange mr craw. The 5.5 I have feels alot softer than the f1, and a good margin lighter , I'd actually say its about half way between the made for rip 55g stiff that was pulled and the f1 65 I've been using. 

Or atleast that's how it feels


----------



## Ethan (Feb 24, 2013)

Project X shafts, both the irons and wood versions, divide people. Some find them boardy and harsh, others like the feel a lot. They were designed to play boardy, so the former should not be surprising. This divided response may because they are fairly butt stiff but not so tip stiff. They may feel very odd to people who really like Dynamic Gold, which are butt soft and tip stiff. 

in my opinion, they are a shaft for the better player who gives it a hit, but even for a good player care has to be taken not to choose one that is too stiff. A lot of people bought Titleist 910 with the Tour Issue 6.0 and found that a lot of shaft to handle. 

The PX 5.5 steel is similar in overall stiffness to TT DG S300, and the PX 5.5 graphite is similar to stiff in many graphite wood shafts (although 'stiff' is a vague term which varies a lot between brands). Fuji Motore F1 is a fairly robust shaft, and in my opinion would play at least as stiff as PX 5.5 graphite. One small complication of PX is that the shaft coding (5.5, 6.0 etc) is not the same as the Rifle scale (PX plays about 0.5 stiffer) and the same number means slightly different things in irons and woods (i.e. if you have PX 5.5 in your irons, then you may need PX 6.0 in woods). A further complication is that there are some 'made for' versions, for example in Nike woods, which play softer than 'real' or 'Tour Issue' PX graphite. 

As with most shafts, the same general advice applies - if you try them and like them, and get fitted (or advised correctly) then they should work for you.


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 24, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			The jury reached a decision, f1 all the way!
		
Click to expand...

I decided to wait for Ethan to comment on the shaft technicals - but watching you swing/drive last week I wouldn't have suggested you have 'the wrong shaft' in your driver.


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 24, 2013)

I love PX 5.5 steel in my irons. I have been fitted for them a number of times and very nearly went for them again recently. I find them really nice feeling and not at all boardy. I still have a few in play and practice.

PX 5.5 is woods is dead to me, boardy, no feel, nasty.

I guess it will be different for everyone.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 25, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			I decided to wait for Ethan to comment on the shaft technicals - but watching you swing/drive last week I wouldn't have suggested you have 'the wrong shaft' in your driver.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest Duncan it come up at a price to good to refuse so I thought for a giggle I'd take it. Changing to the px with half a bucket of balls cemented your comment that the f1 is the amp makes one hell of a bat!

...... Just a shame I couldn't keep up with other more mature gentleman in my group


----------

